# ice chest rack



## jiujitsu77 (Dec 19, 2011)

i just made an ice chest rack and i was wondering what designs other people have on there bikes. mine is out of painted cedar and im taking it to the atv park this sat and will see how it holds up. i would also like to see how others are keeping the lid shut on the bumps. im using a bungee cord but if anyone has a better idea let me know. i was thinking of using a hasp and a repelling hook through it. any info will be greatly appreciated. here r some pics. the first 2 arm mine and the other 2 r pics i found on google


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol the 3rd pic is my bike


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine is like the 3rd one also , Just Not as clean lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

i made mine out of light angle iron. I use a ratchet belt to hold the cooler in and lid closed. I used a bungee cord once and when I came out of the pond I had to turn around and drive back in to get the cooler. When it went under water it popped out from under that bungee like a cork. Lol. My new cooler will be held down with turn buckles and have one of the hasps like tonkas.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's mine. Made it out of angle iron and expanded metal. I was worried about the center of gravity being too far over the rack so I added a support beam. I wrap cam buckle straps around the entire cooler and cooler rack. This keeps the lid closed at all times. I've even rolled a couple times and haven't lost any ice.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

You can go to academy in the ice chest section and get the igloo latches to hold the lid closed for cheap


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

